# Simplicity Turbo Blower Help



## CindyB (Nov 13, 2021)

OK, Simplicity experts, I need your help. The spout part of the turbo-blower is too short to keep any tube or hose attached to it. What success has anyone had?
—the single bungee-type rubber connector lets tubing detach
—tried a metal band; also will slide off
My ancient Simplicity system worked great. Argh!!! Ideas? The leaves are piling up!


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Good Morning CindyB, welcome to the forum.

Can you put some screws in it? Or perhaps some JB weld epoxy?


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Pop rivet it perhaps or better yet use Rivnuts and machine screws / bolts to secure it, that way you can remove it easily if you have to....


----------

